# É possível localizar a fronteiras das Placas Tectónicas em PT



## fablept (24 Ago 2013 às 22:00)

Boas.

A fronteira das placas Euroasiática e Africana passa pelos Açores, inclusive em vários modelos que encontrei, passa mesmo por baixo da cidade em que habito (Ponta Delgada - Ilha de S.Miguel).

Tive a ler e o movimento destas duas placas é considerado ultra lento a comparar com outras zonas, mas mesmo assim é capaz de deixar algumas marcas visíveis do movimento ao longo de décadas, séculos.







Sabem dizer se o movimento destas placas em S.Miguel pode deixar marcas? E como identificá-las?

Exemplo. Falha de S. Andrea (EUA)


----------



## MSantos (24 Ago 2013 às 23:47)

Não percebo grande coisa do assunto mas provavelmente quanto mais lento é o movimento menos sinais serão visíveis à superfície, sendo o movimento ultra lento como disseste provavelmente não encontras grandes sinais dessa deslocação, mas posso estar redondamente enganado, esperamos por mais opiniões.


----------



## fablept (28 Ago 2013 às 01:27)

Finalmente encontrei a imagem que explica bem o movimento das placas nos Açores.






Não sei até onde o Rift da Terceira se extende, mas falam em 3mm/a ou 5mm/a e a comparar com a movimentação de outras zonas, ex: 40/60 mm/a na falha de St Andreas, é considerado ultra lento.

Mas se num certo local a movimentação da junção das placas fosse uns estáveis 3mm/a, ao fim de 100 anos, teria um movimento de 30 cm..não seria possível verificar visualmente esse impacto numa estrutura? 

O que não falta por exemplo nos Açores são muros de pedra centenários, o problema é que os muros em si, não são muito direitos.

Tambem não percebo muito do assunto e a informação sobre este assunto na internet é praticamente nula.


----------



## Cenomaniano (28 Ago 2013 às 01:55)

Nula? Só para teres uma ideia ....


*Morpho-tectonic analysis of the Azores Volcanic Plateau from a new bathymetric compilation of the area*

*Active tectonics and first paleoseismological results in Faial, Pico and S. Jorge islands (Azores, Portugal)*

*Analysis of geometry of volcanoes and faults in Terceira Island (Azores):  Evidence for reactivation tectonics at the EUR/AFR plate boundary in the Azores triple junction*

*Closure of the Africa-Eurasia-North America plate motion circuit and tctonics of the Gloria Fault *


----------



## fablept (29 Ago 2013 às 20:25)

Isso são tudo boas infos 

Mas falei na falta de informação sobre como localizar visualmente a fronteira entre duas placas tectónicas. Talvez num dos cortes da construção recente da via rápida Sul PDL-Vila Franca seja possível verificar.

Seja como for a minha ideia é construir um "creepmeter" para registar o movimento das placas. Chamam-se "creep events" quando a placa se desloca, por vezes alguns mm´s numas horas e depois abranda o movimento, no total o movimento pode durar durante umas semanas..estes eventos tambem são chamados como "sismos lentos". Ao colocar um "creepmeter" entre as duas placas num certo ângulo é possível registar esses eventos e fazer um cálculo anual. Mas para saber se consigo arranjar uma localização para instalar um instrumento desses, preciso de saber onde é a fronteira das placas.


----------



## AzoreanShark (30 Ago 2013 às 00:50)

Este é daqueles temas quentes para os geólogos dos Açores. Existem uns quantos modelos, uns semelhantes, outros que até colocam uma microplaca de Marrocos à mistura. O limite inferior da dita microplaca açoriana, que a delimita da africana/núbia, é algo complicado de se definir.


----------

